# 100% Pure Ephedrine



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 16, 2006)

Since that ban has been listed I assume its legal to purchase ephedrine again. Can anyone tell me where to get pure ephedrine without any additions...like that Guafenisen in Vasopro. For some reason everytime I try even small doses of the Vasopro I get a killer headache. I don't recall ever getting that with pure ephedrine when i used it in the 90's. Any help would be great.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2006)

I think all they have is that kind, that is all I use, or biotek brand, but has the same shit.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=2328

Go back to the real stuff.  It's better than EHCL IMO.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2006)

this isnt enough ephedrine. i mean eca stack is 25-50mg ephedrine, 200-300mg caffeine, and 300mg aspirin.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 16, 2006)

You want ephedra, not ephedrine.  The herb works better.  The only way to LEGALLY buy the herb is via the 10mg route above.  That is why it is stacked with 100mg of caffeine.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2006)

either way it will work. I mean superdrene has 10mg, plus 25mg synephrine, plus 275mg bitter orange per serving. good looking

PS I love thissite. 1fast, good products. i order alot


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm trying to get the 25mg tabs of Ephedrine Sulphate I think that is what its called.....its the pure ephedrine. That stuff worked great where the HCL kind gives me killer headaches and not worth dealing with it for a few pounds fat loss....I know it works for some just not this kid.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get the 25mg tabs of Ephedrine Sulphate I think that is what its called.....its the pure ephedrine. That stuff worked great where the HCL kind gives me killer headaches and not worth dealing with it for a few pounds fat loss....I know it works for some just not this kid.


You may be able to get this if you register all your personal info with the DEA and provide a damn good reason for having it. Otherwise, they think you are using it for meth. I believe Brodus had a hook-up. You could ask him.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

1Fast400 said:
			
		

> You want ephedra, not ephedrine.  The herb works better.  The only way to LEGALLY buy the herb is via the 10mg route above.  That is why it is stacked with 100mg of caffeine.



I always preferred ephedra to ephedrine and most people argued with me.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 17, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You may be able to get this if you register all your personal info with the DEA and provide a damn good reason for having it. Otherwise, they think you are using it for meth. I believe Brodus had a hook-up. You could ask him.



Yeah I think thats why its so hard to get anymore....meth-heads are using so many other things now days to make meth that is shouldn't be such a big deal anymore. If its legal to have the DEA has no biz in my biz. If I am not mistaken ephedrine is legal....I am just having a hell of a time getting it without anything added to it.


----------

